# The Orchids of Vietnam Illustrated Survey. Part 2



## quietaustralian (Apr 4, 2011)

*The Orchids of Vietnam Illustrated Survey. Part 2*

I did a quick search on the forum and didn’t see any mention of this paper. My apologies if it’s already been posted. This Paper concerns Orchidoideae with 12 genera and 66 species. 

Part 1 which includes the Paphs can also be downloaded from Turczaninowia. 

http://ssbg.asu.ru/eng/turczaninowia.php?pages=npc/search.php&god=2010

Regards, Mick


----------



## Marc (Apr 4, 2011)

Link is not working for me


----------



## Shiva (Apr 4, 2011)

Or me!


----------



## quietaustralian (Apr 4, 2011)

*Orchids of Vietnam Illustrated Survey. Part 2*

http://ssbg.asu.ru/eng/turczaninowia.php?pages=npc/search.php&god=2010


----------



## Ernie (Apr 4, 2011)

From the link, I only found part 2, no paphs.


----------



## quietaustralian (Apr 4, 2011)

Ernie said:


> From the link, I only found part 2, no paphs.



This should link to part 1. I think part 1 was posted on the forum some time ago.
There are some other good papers relating to orchids on Turczaninowia.
http://ssbg.asu.ru/eng/turczaninowia.php?pages=npc/search.php&god=2008

Regards, Mick


----------



## Ernie (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow. Worth it for the depictions of botanical terms. (Shows a drawing for all those weird shapes we see referring to staminodes etc)

Thanks!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Wow. Worth it for the depictions of botanical terms. (Shows a drawing for all those weird shapes we see referring to staminodes etc)
> 
> Thanks!


In which abstract is this?
Thanx fo rthe link but .. Ya ne gavaru po ruskie!


----------



## mormodes (Apr 4, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Wow. Worth it for the depictions of botanical terms. (Shows a drawing for all those weird shapes we see referring to staminodes etc)
> 
> Thanks!



And for references to AOS as well as National Geographic articles.


----------

